# can you cook natures variety raw?



## FancyNancy

I just started Henry on raw Natures Variety as recommended by my vet. But I chickened out and cooked it first by zapping it in the microwave. Is this allowed? Does it ruin the benefits? Also, can you add some kibble to it (I use Instinct also by Natures Variety)? BTW, when it was cooked it smelled pretty darned good!


----------



## juliav

You could cook it, but you really shouldn't. You are not getting the benefits of raw when you cook it. You can most certainly supplement with kibble, but not in the same meal. Raw is processed a lot quicker than kibble or home cooked so you should feed it at different times. I think Natures Variety even recommends rotating their raw, kibble and canned so you could also try that.


----------



## Missy

Nancy, I have been there and done that. I just couldn't bring myself to feed raw for over a year. So I nuked or saute'd the NV medallions (and I didn't find the smell appealing) But I have to say when I finally listened to everyone and fed it to my boys as it was meant to be fed, ummm raw, I saw a huge difference in their energy level, their coats, and it even cured one of my boys nasty habit of poop eating. When you cook the raw (which is formulated to be eaten raw) you deplete the nutrients and the enzymes. Also, I have been told that the bone in the raw changed completely when cooked and can in fact be dangerous when cooked. 

If you really can't bring yourself to feed raw you would be better off with just kibble or canned. But once you get used to it, it really isn't bad. I have found it is less messy if I feed them slightly frozen. I take out just what I need at dinner time and let them thaw just enough so I can cut them. The boys like it too because it is more chewing.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy said:


> Nancy, I have been there and done that. I just couldn't bring myself to feed raw for over a year. So I nuked or saute'd the NV medallions (and I didn't find the smell appealing) But I have to say when I finally listened to everyone and fed it to my boys as it was meant to be fed, ummm raw, I saw a huge difference in their energy level, their coats, and it even cured one of my boys nasty habit of poop eating. When you cook the raw (which is formulated to be eaten raw) you deplete the nutrients and the enzymes. Also, I have been told that the bone in the raw changed completely when cooked and can in fact be dangerous when cooked.
> 
> If you really can't bring yourself to feed raw you would be better off with just kibble or canned. But once you get used to it, it really isn't bad. I have found it is less messy if I feed them slightly frozen. I take out just what I need at dinner time and let them thaw just enough so I can cut them. The boys like it too because it is more chewing.


Hehehe, Missy and I were chef mates together on this one. We've come a long way haven't we Missy?? LMAO


----------



## jacqui

Just curious why you want to cook it?


----------



## Missy

We sure have Carole. But look at the bond we made over it! Now if I could just find a kibble that didn't make my big boy blow up like a blimp.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy said:


> We sure have Carole. But look at the bond we made over it! Now if I could just find a kibble that didn't make my big boy blow up like a blimp.


Missy, just 2 days ago I was thinking the same thing (gmta) and bought some Natures Variety Instinct Salmon kibble! It is no grain and coated with freeze dried raw. Guess what? They like it and it is very healthy!

So far I'm feeding 1/2 of each at each meal. Tomorrow will be raw AM, and kibble PM. Then, eventually I would like to go all kibble. That's so much better for the dog sitter!

I don't think they will gain weight because I am measuring and they are eating it right down (not demand) and there is no grains.

We'll see........


----------



## Sheri

I'll be interested to see how this goes for you, Carole! Kibble WOULD be so much easier! 

I tried it with Tucker after I'd first started the Raw Medallions, and it didn't work for his stools, (back to frequent back-side baths.) Maybe I'll try it again, after seeing how your dogs do on it. 

Why did you start the Raw in the first place?


----------



## marjrc

I just happened to come across an older thread about this same issue. Check it out! 

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3742

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kathy

No, you should NOT cook the Natures variety or any raw food that has bones in it. Raw bones are different then cooked bones.


----------



## mellowbo

Kathy said:


> No, you should NOT cook the Natures variety or any raw food that has bones in it. Raw bones are different then cooked bones.


Very good point!


----------



## marjrc

The bones in NV medallions are very small. I wouldn't cook it for puppies, but for a Hav that is a yr. old and over 7-8 lbs, the pcs are way too small to choke on. At least, they were the last time I used the medallions - 1.5 yrs. ago.


----------



## Kathy

Marj, the problem with cooking the bones besides the choking part is that they won't have the same nutritional value and they don't digest the same. Some of the bones in the NV medallions have been rather large. I remember Amanda posting a picture some time back of a piece of bone she found in a medallion that was about the size of a penny or something like that. She posted a picture. 

I would always advise to not cook raw food if it contains bones.


----------



## marjrc

Ah well, if there are pieces that big, then no, definitely don't cook! Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## Missy

The other problem with cooking bones (as I found out after I had been doing it for a year or more) is they change and not only lacking of nurtients, they can become harmful, I am not positive, but I don't think it is only because of choking potential but because of something that actually happens to the bone itself. That being said, 20 30 seconds in the miicrowave just to defrost in an "oops I forgot to take the boys medallions out" moment is not harmful once in a while.


----------

